# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  Installers

## GaryMazzone

Is there any thought of packaging an SQL Native Client installation package for either 2005 or 2008?  I do a lot of applications that are connected to an SQL server for a data store and can't use the Installer that comes with VS since the SQL CLient is an MSI installer and will not run when another MSI installer is running.  So I guess the question is Is there something similar to the SQL Express requirent for SQL Native Client?

----------


## pixxels

Hi Gary,

Have you looked at the bootstrapper technology that is part of Visual Studio?  With it you can chain together multiple msi installers.  It's available as the Prerequisites dialog for both Setup Projects and for ClickOnce projects.  Out of the box we have bootstrapper packages for SQL Express and SQL Compact Edition.  If you want to create your own bootstrapper packages you can use the Bootstrapper Manifest Generator tool on codeplex (http://www.codeplex.com)

Here is an MSDN overview article on the bootstrapper
http://msdn.microsoft.com/msdnmag/is...r/default.aspx 

I hope that helps,

Scott Tucker
Program Manager
Microsoft Visual Basic

----------


## GaryMazzone

That can help.  But a lot of people are not very good (profient at this), they are hobbiest and a Prerequest of SQL Native Client would be a good choice.  If I don't need to install SQL Express just to get the Client that would be the way to go.

----------

